# ou might be a fisherman if...



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

1) You have a power worm dangling from your rear view mirror because you think it makes a good air freshener.
2) Your wedding party had to tie tin cans to the back of your bass boat.
3) You call your boat "sweetheart" and your wife "skeeter".
4) Your local tackle shop has your credit card number on file.
5) You keep a flippin stick by your favorite chair to change the TV channels with.
6) You name your black lab "Mercury" and your cat "Evinrude".
7) Bass Pro Shop has a private line just for you.
8) You have your name painted on a parking space at the launch ramp.
9) You have a photo of your 10 lb. bass on your desk at work instead of your family.
10) You consider viennies and crackers a complete meal.
11) You think MEGABYTES means a great day fishing.
12) You send your kid off to the first day of school with his shoes tied in a palomar knot.
13) You think there are four seasons--Pre-spawn, Spawn, Post Spawn and Hunting.
14) Your $30,000 bass boat's trailer needs new tires so you just "borrow" the ones off your house.
15) You trade your wife's van for a smaller vehicle so your bass boat will fit in the garage.

Slimer, are any of these applicable to you??? :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> 4) Your local tackle shop has your credit card number on file.
> 
> 9) You have a photo of your 10 lb. bass on your desk at work instead of your family.
> 
> 13) You think there are four seasons--Pre-spawn, Spawn, Post Spawn and Hunting


4) I don't know about my LOCAL shop but nearly every ONLINE shop does!

9) The only pictures of my family in my office are ones of me, my dad and brother holding bass!

13) And dang it! Hunting season is almost over - good thing there's fly tying season now!

Good to see you up on the boards there El Duque. Will you make an appearance for New Years in Bismarck?!?


----------

